# New E SuperBike



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

The real question in my mind is... why aren't they there already showing off what they've got? My guess is they're too scared of the #80 machine.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

May be cost is too high


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

I've seen no sign of a finished running bike anywhere, by bet is they are still in the midst of development.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Its running, but instead of racing, Roehr is trying to sell bikes. The first one was for a paying customer.

He does need video though.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

The bike is too good ... but the cost ? $16,995 to start, cannot be suited to common people :-(


----------

